# How to make a leader?



## Bassmaster27 (Jan 17, 2011)

I need some expertise to assist me in my leader making. I just purchased seaguar red label 80lb fluorocarbon which was not cheap with the intentions of making my own leaders. Since they can run you up to $10 dollars for one leader i figured I would manufacture my own for cheaper. I also bought size 5 ball bearing swivels and snap swivels because I was reading they were the most common size to get. I figured that I could just tie the fluorocarbon directly onto each end of the swivel but, I am now realizing it is suggested to crimp the tag ends instead of making a knot to tie them. Does any body have any advice as to if I should crimp or could i get away with tying my own not and skipping the crimp portion? I am new to leader making and would rather do it right and spend the $30 dollars extra for a crimp and the sleeves then for go the crimping by tying my own knots to have them break on a fish, casting, or snagging a rock.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

try a "tie-fast knot tying tool"


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the knot that I use and have not had one fail yet. Just make sure you leave yourself a long enough tag to tie it right. I would practice with lighter line until you got it. Good luck!!

http://leetauchen.com/lees_leader_knot.pdf


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I use the double barrel crimps. Been using them for the last 3 years and never had one loosen, let alone fail. If you go that route check out this link and follow there directions. You may also want to check out Stringease fasteners. You will be glad you decided to make your own. It's much cheeper and the fluoro holds up great.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

It takes a little work, spit and a pair of pliers, but I just use a polamar not to tie my leaders. I have never had one fail and have caught some big ski's. With that being said, I am still going to learn the knot from Cutt'em Jack's post. It looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## Bassmaster27 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses as for now I will stick to tying the leader without using any sleeves and actually tie it to the ends. That would be nice to keep that $30 in my pocket for some a new jerk bait.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Worlds Fair Knot is another good one and easy to tie even in cold weather. I use it and the polamar knot and have never had either fail. Don't really see the need for crimps with floro. http://www.netknots.com/html/worlds_fair_knot.html


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the same knot as in lee's pdf, but I use a hollow plastic tubing to tie mine.
http://yankeedoodoo.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-tie-nail-knot.html
I also wet it with luke warm water or white vaseline, so it slides better in place.
Practicing with some regular cotton line or something is also a good thing...

Michael


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Michael that idea of using warm water or vaseline is excellent! Great tip.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Lukewarm water with a tiny drop of dishwasher soap also works very well.
Offcourse this dont work in the boat, white vaseline, does however. Its actually a tip I picked up from a deep sea angler, they use überheavy mono all the time.

Michael


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I personally do not trust crimps...I had a guy out a few years ago fishing Pymy and he lost a nice mid 40s fish to a crimp that came un-done. Never again. I use 80lb and 100lb flouro and tie a Palomar knot....works great and never had an issue. I use a pair of pliers to sinch the knot down tight, no problem. Good Luck.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I used to tie all my leaders with 100# fluoro with palomar knots but now use sleeves, crimp them and mushroom the tag end with a lighter and even if it slips, can't pull through the crimp...my son and I have caught litterally hundreds of muskies with this method and have never had one fail...I think it is really personal preference....

Rod


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Good tip about mushrooming the tag end RJ. I do that too.


----------

